# pendant backer plate retro fit



## SKEETERPROV (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys recently i purchased a pendant backer plate system and did a little simple change to it to hold the sacrificial wood to mount the pendant to. all i did was drill and counter sink four holes on the thin plate ....this does two things it holds the wood 100 percent and you can true it up with your tool and eliminates all vibrations....and runs as smooth as Ed Davidsons videos.....I wonder how someone can have so much patience..LOL


----------



## arjudy (Dec 29, 2009)

Great idea.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice mod!

An alternative for wood sacrificial backer material is laminate shelving (the white stuff).. I have a bunch of old stuff laying around and so I cut little circles out of it.  Perfectly smooth material for doublesided tape.

The stuff works so well, its tough to remove it from the plate when the face gets too used for tape.

Actually this mod would fix that!  I could screw it in place and it would come off when its time to replace easier.

hmmm....  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 15, 2010)

I have had the sacrificial wood move just a hair when turning a pendant, and I think it is the tape letting it move. Screws would fix that at least as far as the sacrificial wood is concerned. The pendant blank could still move some. Maybe it is my turning ability because I haven't read of anyone else having this happen. I have good tape. 

I wonder if 4 screw are necessary, would 3 or even 2 be sufficient?


----------

